# Ariens "Kraken" concept snowblower



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

Anyone seen this yet?


It's introduced at 7:26 minutes into the video.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

Quite a bit to go wrong, but boy, if it worked right, what a BLAST....


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

that thing looks badass


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

well c"mon Ariens....._*release *the *kraken* !_


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

LOL Does look good but can't imagine how much that thing is going to cost, Godly amounts for the Kraken.......


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

Well, it's based on one of the RapidTrak's with the 28" being the smallest one at $3099 & the 32" at $3399. There's our starting point(s).

I don't think we'll see this in regular production anytime soon, if ever. I can't imagine the demand would be there. 

Just an awful lot of drooling and frothing at the mouths.....


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

That is cool! They'd sell a bunch just because of the front-mounted light bar !!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

uberT said:


> That is cool! They'd sell a bunch just because of the front-mounted light bar !!


Check out the light on the chute deflector...that's slick.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I wish that Ariens would negotiate a licencing agreement with Yamaha. 
That in itself would probably double or triple their annual sales for sure.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I dig the lights too.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

classiccat said:


> Check out the light on the chute deflector...that's slick.


the EOD issue will knock that out fast,otherwise what a tooth set on the auger


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

87 powershift said:


> the EOD issue will knock that out fast,otherwise what a tooth set on the auger


definitely looks hungry!

The amber color of that chute lamp is interesting...i wonder if it's to minimize reflection?


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

It reminds me of the original "War Of The Worlds" movie.



classiccat said:


> Check out the light on the chute deflector...that's slick.


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

What Godzilla uses to clear his driveway. :laugh:


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

leonz said:


> I wish that Ariens would negotiate a licencing agreement with Yamaha.
> That in itself would probably double or triple their annual sales for sure.


sure agree there leon
any motor that's better and stronger than a LCT would make it better. yet with a machine with animal looks like it has , how about a v twin honda on it? i say honda only because parts are easier to find then yamaha or kawasaki 
all 3 are darn good motors just common sense makes me think of what i go though to get normal wear parts for the kawi on my walk behind trim mower .


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Well seeing that Gravely (an Ariens owned company) has recently switched to Yamaha twin for their new commercial ZTR I say there might be a some remote chance that Ariens might do the same down the road :fingerscrossed: . 

https://www.gravely.com/en-us/about...yamaha-to-launch-zero-turn-engines?blogid=166

Just picturing one of these Kraken concepts with a Yamaha MZ360 gives me a stiffy


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

If you're going to have a woman selling snowblowers Ariens the least you can do is get some model quality babe in a bikini and high heels so I got something to look at while she drones on in an obviously scripted delivery. Back in the day these corporate spokes models were no more knowledgeable but they sure were nice to look at. Now with all this political correctness they're just boring.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

87 powershift said:


> sure agree there leon
> any motor that's better and stronger than a LCT would make it better. yet with a machine with animal looks like it has , how about a v twin honda on it? i say honda only because parts are easier to find then yamaha or kawasaki
> all 3 are darn good motors just common sense makes me think of what i go though to get normal wear parts for the kawi on my walk behind trim mower .


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Yamaha V twin motors are being sold in the states now and they are also selling the MX models as well by the folks at Northern Power Products. All I can say is VROOOOM.

As Tim Taylor from Tool Time used to say "MORE POWER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My dear mother loved Tool Time and ALF as much as I did when she was with us. 

One of the honda twins with a catalytic converter mounted on the exhaust would work very well with the Kraken.

The smallest Yamaha Twin mounted vertically with the dipstick extension and a catalytic converter to clean the exhaust would do wonders for a new single stage snow thrower as it has 31 horse power from what I remember.
It would knock down a roof like the UP's railway rotary snow plows did in the past in the west. All they would need to do is move the fuel tank install the fuel pump option and install a battery for the electric starter and they could have several work lights too.

Its nice to dream and drool anyway.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Ariens doesn't need help selling snowblowers, which is why they don't use a girl in a bikini.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

leonz said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The Yamaha V twin motors are being sold in the states now and they are also selling the MX models as well by the folks at Northern Power Products. All I can say is VROOOOM.
> 
> ...


in my view all it would take, is a good NON CHINA motor to help them all, but a good more powerful snow blower for those who need it would be wonderful, what do we have now? 12 hp max???? unless someone has that atv/utv mounted beast.with a 18 to 25 hp twin, 
i know there are a few good motors coming out of china, but IMM! it's not a lifan"aka early predator" or LCT formerly the long loved tech's 

a fuel pump to feed we have them already, some kohlers have a small 1 to 2 pound pressure electric or like most larger engines from all, a pulse pump that works off crankcase pressure, the efi units need about ?? 45 to 55 pounds .mini electrics again are already here, 

emissions wise, the real end result is we will be seeing more small engines fitted with EFI, cats, vapor storage about 2020 when phase 4 comes into law the cats are already in production being used by a few companies,
https://www.nettinc.com/products/3-...ark-ignited-engines-emission-control-solution


----------



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

Whats everyone's opinion on the rapid track? I am very interested in one. I need a tracked machine. It's coming down to that or a Honda 1332/ 928. Has anyone tried the new Honda assisted steering? Does it work well. I stayed away from the tracks because I think they would be hard to turn... Never tried one.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

ICECOLDBEER said:


> Whats everyone's opinion on the rapid track? I am very interested in one. I need a tracked machine. It's coming down to that or a Honda 1332/ 928. Has anyone tried the new Honda assisted steering? Does it work well. I stayed away from the tracks because I think they would be hard to turn... Never tried one.


Honda trigger 'steering system' makes turning the machine (with the engine on or off) very easy (I have 2 Honda HSS1332ATD).
I have some older generation tracked Honda HS and they are hard to move or turn on dry surface with the engine off, HSS series not the case, very easy to move.


----------



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

YSHSfan said:


> Honda trigger 'steering system' makes turning the machine (with the engine on or off) very easy (I have 2 Honda HSS1332ATD).
> I have some older generation tracked Honda HS and they are hard to move or turn on dry surface with the engine off, HSS series not the case, very easy to move.


This new trigger system is only a year or two old I thought or do all 1332's have them? I may get a Honda I can get a good deal. And I see people online selling 10 year old machines that are only 24inches and less power for $1000 less than I could buy a brand new 1332.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

ICECOLDBEER said:


> This new trigger system is only a year or two old I thought or do all 1332's have them?


Yes, the design is only a few years old.
Only the new US made HSS series snowblowers have it.


----------

